# Travelling to Cambridge from Birmingham (URGENT)



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2007)

Help...I need to be in Cambridge tomorrow...I was going with a friend and either of would have driven but she is now poorly ..  Train price is almost £40 which I don't want to pay. There is no national express service either. What are my options ??? Last option will be me driving but I really really don't want to do ....tooo scared and will have a hangover on the Sunday. I will travelling from around the B'ham area....


----------



## baldrick (Aug 17, 2007)

megabus to london and then train to cam?

the train bit shouldn't cost too much i wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 17, 2007)

You can probably get a non-direct coach via Peterborough or MK, but it will suck.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2007)

National Express's coach service number, 314 between Cambridge and Birmingham.

Or is it suspended or something?

or:http://www.nationalexpress.com/bp/v...074AA180820071245180820071650NX1808305O0900NA


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2007)

I gotta be there by a certain time....for a organised hen party thing...will check out the Mega bus...then train back up thing..


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2007)

or..

Train to MK (1hr)
Coach MK to Cambridge 1hr 45m

http://www.nationalexpress.com/bp/b2.cfm?id=99564177


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2007)

Ideally i need to be with my friends by 2pm...cos we have an activity at 3..I feel like weeping..I just don't need this stress...and on top of that my outfit did not arrive from Ebay perhaps due to the postal backlog...

Not sure what Im gonna do...I want to keep my costs down also....(where the weeping face)...

...thanks for replies...they have been most helpful..


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a pretty straight forward drive, Motorway and Dual carriageway most of the way.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> It's a pretty straight forward drive, Motorway and Dual carriageway most of the way.




Yep...that's what Im afraid of...only ever been on the M54 on my own before. Im resigned to doing the journey...gonna set off about half nine tomorrow. To make matters worse I just checked my email invite and it said to be there for 6pm tonight although TBH not sure if I could have done (but I would have got a lift)....and did I mention my outfits not here ?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 17, 2007)

Go cross country through Coventry then, avoid the motorway and pick up the A14 (think it's the A14). 

Think it will only take about 2 hours, so you can wait for tomorrows post?


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2007)

There will be no getting drunk for me tonight... ! think I am going to brave the motorway (gotta be done sometime) ...plan is to be outside fancy dress shop at 9am...and try and sort out something. Since we are doing a 'Go Ape' activity the theme is kinda Lara Croft...I ordered an ace gun belt thing from ebay...and Im gutted...


----------

